# Dreaded day is here.....................



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I had to put down my beloved friend today. As some of you know, Birdie recently acquired Megaesophagus disease and was doing OK until she got pneumonia a couple of days ago. Last night she went down hill fast, throwing up, quit eating and would not take her pills. I was up off an on all night and never found her sleeping, just panting heavy. She could not get up either. I carried her out this morning, but could not get her to stand up to even tinkle. I simply could not stand to see her this way. Some might have headed to the nearest vet school and tried to go the extra step.......but I just could not see much upside to her situation. I hope I'm not a bad daddy.

Birdie came a long at a very good time in my life. She was here to help comfort my mom and myself when my dad, brother and aunt died during the the last few years. And my aunt really loved this dog. Life is a bummer sometimes, but I will try to focus on all the good times I had with her. But I will miss her greatly.

R.I.P.
1/31/2001 - 9/24/2009


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Birdie..I know, it is heartbreaking.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Don't ever think for a moment that you are a bad daddy.
You did what you could for her and didn't let her suffer.
She knew that you were doing the best you could.
My thoughts are with you at this hard, hard time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet girl!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! My heart goes out to you in this difficult time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She was only 9 months old?? Or is that first date wrong? 

How sad, so sorry for your loss..


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry. What a sad day indeed. Godspeed sweet Birdie.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm new here, finding this forum about 5 weeks ago after we put our best girl down exactly 1 month before her 13th birthday. I've been following your other thread because we were experiencing some of the same symptoms, but I don't think it was ME, in our case. I know exactly how hard it is to watch a dog that you love so much suffer... What it's like to stay up all night with them and try to comfort them when they are in pain. You made the decision with your heart which makes it the right decision for the right reasons. Godspeed to you and your family. And RIP to Birdie. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss! it sounds like you did everything you could! Do not doubt your decision. I know it is easier said than done! We will keep you in our thoughts!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry you lost your Birdie. And I second the emotion to not let yourself think for a moment you are a bad dad - I lost my Rowdy to aspiration pneumonia after he fought valiantly for 2 1/2 days; that pneumonia is a killer and once they reach a certain point, I just don't think medical intervention can help. It sounds like Birdie was at that point.

Run softly and freely at the Bridge while you wait, sweet Birdie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of Birdie. She knew that she was loved and will live on in your heart and memories. Dont doubt your decision on letting her go, sometimes you know by their actions when it is the right time. There was time I thought with Beau but I knew it was my heart talking and not my head. Run Free sweet Birdie you are greatly loved.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> She was only 9 months old?? Or is that first date wrong?
> 
> How sad, so sorry for your loss..


Yes, wrong date. Born in 2001. 8 1/2 years old. Thanks all for your thoughts.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

msdogs1976 said:


> I carried her out this morning, but could not get her to stand up to even tinkle. I simply could not stand to see her this way. Some might have headed to the nearest vet school and tried to go the extra step.......but I just could not see much upside to her situation. I hope I'm not a bad daddy.
> R.I.P.
> 1/31/2001 - 9/24/2009


I am so very sorry for your loss . Please don't think of yourself as a bad daddy. My dog had the same thing (MG and ME) and even though she was at one of the best vet hospitals in New England it still couldn't help her. Once her symptoms presented themselves they told me she would go down hill fast, and she did. She also got the aspiration pneumonia even though she was using a feeding tube. Hugs and prayers to you and your family on this very difficult day.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry...
You just perfectly described my experience with Sam at the end too.
Hugs to you as you grieve for your girl. You did the right thing...surgery is not a guarantee and I'm sure you could see in her eyes that she was ready to go. She's pain free and happy now.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss....rest in peace sweet Golden.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Bless you and your sweet Birdie. I know she's happy and racing around now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. You did the kindest, most courageous act...... putting your wants aside and doing what was best for her..... setting her free and not letting her suffer. Big hugs to you. Godspeed sweet Birdie. I hope you'll stay around .... many in your shoes find great comfort here.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your in my thoughts.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. We helped our dear Maggie to Rainbow Bridge after 4 days of similar symptoms. It was heartbreaking and the hardest call (to the vet) that I've ever had to make. You're not a bad daddy, we all know in our hearts when "the" time has come. It takes a lot of strength to say good bye and not keep them longer just because we can't face their parting. 

Birdie is now young and healthy again romping at the Bridge.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are most certainly not a bad daddy. You made the tough decision to know when it was time to say good-bye to ease the suffering of your sweet Birdie. Part of loving a dog is knowing when it is best for them to let go, even though it tears your heart apart.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you as you made the most loving, unselfish gesture for your Birdie. I've been in your shoes a few times and know the gut wrenching pain you are feeling. Stay strong.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry. losing your best friend is very tough indeed.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You have experienced the hardest part of being owned by a dog - making the decision that it is time to release her to the Bridge. Please don't second guess yourself. Just know that your beautiful Birdie is running free, with no pain. Hugs to you . . .


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the memories of the good times bring you comfort at this time.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Birdie was beautiful....Godspeed sweet girl

 _Miss Me But Let Me Go
_​ *When I come to the end of the road 
And the sun has set for me 
I want no rites in a gloom-filled room.
Why cry for a soul set free? 
*​ *Miss me a little--but not too long 
And not with your head bowed low.
Remember the love that we once shared,
Miss me--but let me go.
*​ *For this is a journey that we all must take 
And each must go alone. 
It's all a part of the Master's plan,
A step on the road to home. 
*​ *When you are lonely and sick of heart 
Go to the friends we know 
And bury your sorrows in doing good deeds.
Miss Me--But Let me Go! *​


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking to lose a member of your family and that's what a pet is. If you felt in your heart that the time was right to let Birdie go then it was. Rest in peace sweet Birdie.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Sending good thoughts. Rest peacefully sweet Birdie.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Birdie. You are NOT a bad daddy and she knew you did all you could for her. Sending hugs {{{{}}} Godspeed Birdie


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. I think you have the right idea with trying to remember the good times and I'm sure that's what your Birdie would have wanted. I think you must have been a wonderful daddy, because you put her needs above your wants. Please find some small comfort knowing that many of us have walked in similar shoes and know your pain. You'll be in my thoughts....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You're not a bad daddy. You were, and are, a very compassionate man who did the right thing for your beloved furry friend, Birdie. She knew you did everything you could, but not allowing suffering is always the right decision. I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed, sweet girl, go join that lovely pack at the Bridge....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry about the passing of your dear Birdie. It sounds like she fought valiantly and you gave her freedom from suffering by sending her to the Bridge. We all know how you feel making that decision. Godspeed Birdie, run free with all of our Bridge kids.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Birdie.....we lost our beloved boy in March of this year...also at the age of 8. I'm sure you did what you could for her and she knew it.......our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msdogs*

MsdoGS

I am very sure Birdie knew how much you loved her and dogs are definitely the best medicine when we are going through all of life's trials.

You did the right thing, and like BeauShel said, don't doubt that.

When my Gizmo and Munchkin could no longer go out to the bathroom themselves and weren't eating, there Quality of LIfe was minimal, Ken and I followed through on the promise we made both of them we would never let them suffer.

*You are a BRAVE and Compassionate, Daddy,* and could not stand to see her suffer. I admire that and I know Birdie would thank you. I'm sure she's up there playing with my dogs and all of the dogs and cats at the Rainbow Bridge!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Some times the greatest gift we can give them is the dignity to pass when the time is right. Bless you for giving her that! So many of us have been throught what you are going through now. Hugs to you from me.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh..( lump in throat )..I am sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Birdie. It's so hard to say goodbye to such sweet, loving and special animals. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss run free sweet Birdie.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

You are not a bad daddy. The hardest part of loving is knowing when to let go. 
You and Birdie are in our thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Everyone of us here that have followed Birdie's and your story feels your pain. That's what amazing about this community. We are grieving with you. 

Run free, sweet Birdie!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss - everyone who loves their dogs will tell you it is the hardest decision you ever have to make, and even though we know deep down in our hearts that the decision is the right one, we still ask ourselves what if. You have shown Birdie your ultimate gift of love by letting her go peacefully to the bridge, you have ended her pain so that she may run free again.

Keep her memory in your heart.

Run free and sleep softly Birdie


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss your sweet girl. You did everything you could for her. Rest in peace, Birdie.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your warm replies. Unfortunately, we all know that this is part of what goes with owning a pet. Although this is a tough time, the good out weighs the bad by a long shot. I certainly will have great memories of her. 

I'm sure someday I will have to have another. I told someone on here not long ago that although losing one is extremely difficult, it does open the door for a dog in need. So many need adopting. So I plan to do just that one day, just not sure when as it will take some time for the pain to subside.

But again, I want to thank you for the warm wishes.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

msdogs1976 said:


> ...I'm sure someday I will have to have another. I told someone on here not long ago that although losing one is extremely difficult, it does open the door for a dog in need. So many need adopting. So I plan to do just that one day, just not sure when as it will take some time for the pain to subside.


Don't wait too long, goldens, any dog really, have a way of making the world a happier place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MSDOgs*

MSDOGS

I agree with you completely that you will have to adopt another dog that needs you-there are SO MANY.

Ken and I always said we could not be even one day without a dog that's how much we love them and how much they give us. I don't think the pain ever subsides, but we found having another helps ease the pain a bit.

We have had 2 dogs for 20 some years now, not the same two obviously, and having two is just wonderful, too!!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

May Birdie rest at the Bridge. Never question your decision to do the right thing for her.
We will think of her and you
jerry and harley


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your Birdie. Very sad. The picture of Birdie playing in the lake looked like Birdie had a nice life. I wish they could die on the exact same day as us.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. We are going through the same situation right now, our beloved Rusty was just diagnosed almost two weeks ago with Hemangio and tonight has not been a good one for him. We have vowed not to let him suffer so we will see what tomorrow brings. He had a rough night last Saturday but bounced back the next day and has had a good week so we hope he perks back up again tomorrow and stays with us for a while longer. It is so hard watching him go downhill, it is breaking my heart. I pray that I have the courage to let him go when the time is right for him as you have done for Birdie. And it gives me comfort to know that Birdie will be there at the Bridge to greet Rusty and be his friend. Take care, you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, no you are not a bad Dad, you chose to help her be pain free because you loved her..... as hard as it was to let go.You are in our thoughts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Birdie. We lost our Max ten years ago to ME and aspiration pneumonia. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well........I know it's only been a few days, but I'm as depressed as the day I had to put her down. Yesterday, I put together a photo album for my mom and had a couple of pictures enlarged and framed for her. She really appreciated it. Later in the day, I went for a walk at the local reservoir but that only brought back memories of walks with my girl. I guess at some point they will be good memories, but not so much right now.

I'm sure at some point I will think back on all the good times and smile. But kind of sucks right now. Might look into a rescue dog soon as one buddy has a golden mix he is fostering. About 8 months old. Not sure if I should jump back in this soon, but will think about it. 

Oh well.......enough of the self pity. Time to get out of the house.


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

The greatest gift of love is letting go. So sorry for your loss. Hope that soon all the wonder memories you have will help ease your sorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Well........I know it's only been a few days, but I'm as depressed as the day I had to put her down. Yesterday, I put together a photo album for my mom and had a couple of pictures enlarged and framed for her. She really appreciated it. Later in the day, I went for a walk at the local reservoir but that only brought back memories of walks with my girl. I guess at some point they will be good memories, but not so much right now.
> 
> I'm sure at some point I will think back on all the good times and smile. But kind of sucks right now. Might look into a rescue dog soon as one buddy has a golden mix he is fostering. About 8 months old. Not sure if I should jump back in this soon, but will think about it.
> 
> Oh well.......enough of the self pity. Time to get out of the house.


 
Let your heart guide you to what's right as far as another golden. Birdie will send just the right golden soul for you. Big hugs from the Dallas crew.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msdogs*

MSdogs

There is no time limit on sharing your love and I think it is a tribute to Birdie that you love her so much and want to spread that love around.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The grief process is painful but normal. It has been ten years since our Max died of ME and AP but I still feel so sad for what he went through. Of course I have wonderful memories of all the good times we had and what a wonderful boy he was. Well, I'm crying now so better go.
God bless you and I hope sometime you will have a loving golden in your life again. I couldn't be without one. each one is so special and unique.. they don't take away from the uniqueness of the other.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Debles said:


> each one is so special and unique.. they don't take away from the uniqueness of the other.


I love that reply. Sometimes we need to hear it from others!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Putting together photo albums. Talking about her. It all helps. I searched for months to find a proper way to memorialize our girl... eventually, on the internet, I found a perfect and affordable piece of jewelery "Golden Retriever Red Rose Pin". 

Realizing that we are 'dog people' also helped because that understanding was the first step in our search for the next dog. And that next dog did an excellent job of keeping us busy. We certainly never forgot or replaced Opus, but the new pup helped distract us from our grief. 

Whatever is right or works for you will come in its own time. We hope that we are able to share your burden at this time.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So very sorry,for yr loss!.
RIP,Pretty Girl,Run Free!.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well it's been one week and I am just starting to feel a little better. I am beginning to think more of the good times we had together, such as our hiking trips. Hopefully memories of her sick days will fade. 

I'm definitely going to get another Golden. The house is just too quite without one. Maybe late in the year if I'm lucky enough to find one.

Picture from last fall...........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! What a beautiful, beautiful picture. Hugs... I'm glad you're remembering the good times, and able to smile.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is so sad that so many folks do not realized wht true life savords dogs can be. I am so very sorry for you loss. She was to young, but she was loved and she knew it. She is now with so many wonderful goldens and other wonderful dogs. Perhaps she will meet up with one or more of mine.


----------

